# Power Specs for the Direct TV HD receiver



## samg (May 7, 2008)

I am looking for a power conditioner and power supply and would like to make sure i am matching it to my equipment .... doe anyone know the specs for this unit.

VA and watts ?

Sam


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

samg said:


> I am looking for a power conditioner and power supply and would like to make sure i am matching it to my equipment .... doe anyone know the specs for this unit.


First off, you should post this in a DIRECTV forum as opposed to a subforum of the DISH Network forum.

I don't think they publish the specifications as it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer (there are two or three for the H21). I'd guess about 60 watts should cover it. Quite a bit more for a DVR due to having a hard drive and double the number of tuners.


----------

